# Puppy behavior and exercise



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all
My boyfriend and i have a ten week old male and we were wondering how much and what kind of activity they should be getting at this age? He is VERY rambunctious and quite hard to control esp when he starts nipping and getting over excited. We were taking him on about 5 walks a day about 10 mins each and his energy was still through the roof.... We play with him and his toys inside and outside as well but it gets to be overwhelming when he wont stop nipping... Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello there 

Based on advice from some other forum members here, we started taking our puppy to puppy playgroups after she'd had her 2nd set of shots. It was the only thing that ever really tired her out. 

There is a little bit of risk involved since the puppy has only had 2 sets of shots but we decided tha the reward (socialization and release of energy) were worth the risk.

You'd have to find a place that allows this but it really helped us during that first 6 weeks.

We also found that this helped with the biting.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok thanks! Yes we have started doing more off leash and we got some bully sticks and those are def helping. We arent sure of any dog parks except one that requires proof of shots :/ so we will have to wait a few more weeks!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you have neighbors you trust who have dogs, you may want to let your puppy play with them in their backyard until you find one of clover's puppy play groups.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Everyone else has added basically the same advice I'm about to give, but I started doing play dates with a trusted friend's older golden retriever after Jasper's 2nd round of shots. He's about 11 weeks old now. This worked fantastically. It helped socialize him to other dogs, gave him some more off-leash time, and frankly, I think taught him some better manners, since she's older and would "reprimand" him if he got too rambunctious. Plus he's so tired when we come home it gives me a few extra minutes of peace and quiet!


----------

